

Typeface As Programme - soamv
http://www.typotheque.com/blog/typeface_as_programmme

======
soamv
Knuth's _Mathematical Typography_ is interesting too:
[http://projecteuclid.org/DPubS?service=UI&version=1.0...](http://projecteuclid.org/DPubS?service=UI&version=1.0&verb=Display&handle=euclid.bams/1183544082)

------
michaelpinto
I could see having a BFA or MFA just in typeface design — in many ways it
reminds me of architecture more than anything else. It's not just a matter of
understanding how to design a typeface but also studying art history, foreign
language and decorative arts too.

